# Off Road VW



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks, Dslot :wave:and your great dune buggy:thumbsup: to give me the push to finish my VW


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

knice knobbys


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The BaJa Bug has always needed something, that was it - tires!!! :thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> knice knobbys


lol

Cool rock climber 41.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nifty...on a 440 platfrom!

How'd ya make that work?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cute lil Baja Bug :thumbsup: FWIW- I built two of them in the 1970's in 1:1 scale.....but if I'd have known how much a clean Bug body would be selling for years later, I never would have chopped my '69 and '70 Beetles


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Nifty...on a 440 platfrom!
> 
> How'd ya make that work?


On the inside of the Bug Body is a trimmed down Indy car body


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Cute lil Baja Bug :thumbsup: FWIW- I built two of them in the 1970's in 1:1 scale.....but if I'd have known how much a clean Bug body would be selling for years later, I never would have chopped my '69 and '70 Beetles


Thought you may like the BUG being an old VW mechanic


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, kinda like that insurance company commercial.. If you get in a wreck, just peel off the old damaged body!!! :lol: :tongue: :jest:

Looks wicked cool Bill!! 100% improvement for sure! Them Baja Bugs weren't designed for street races!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice goin Bill. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

nice adapter clip...hahahahahaha!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool 41! I like the chassis conversion. I have used Indy bodies the same way.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

41-willys said:


> Thanks, Dslot :wave:and your great dune buggy:thumbsup: to give me the push to finish my VW


Whoa-ho! 

What a sen-freakin-sational offroad bug! :thumbsup: All those pics need is huge clouds of dust pouring off those terrific tires.

I think I see a theme for the next Community Build Project - Buggies, Bugs and Offroad Anythings.

-- D


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Cool!*

What are the tires from???


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Those are Tyco Hopper/Bandit-truck tires, right?

-- D


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Dslot said:


> Those are Tyco Hopper/Bandit-truck tires, right?
> 
> 
> -- D


Your right, "D". hopper rears and bandit truck fronts


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

41-willys said:


> Your right, "D". hopper rears and bandit truck fronts


That Bug is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!! :thumbsup: TYCO powered VW...Oh Yeah! Love all the detail you put into it. 
Make it your own you did. Kewl 

41 willys you come up with some real neat stuff Dude. 

Tubtrack on Pay Bay sometimes has NOS hopper rear tires.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

bobhch said:


> That Bug is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!! :thumbsup: TYCO powered VW...Oh Yeah! Love all the detail you put into it.
> Make it your own you did. Kewl
> 
> 41 willys you come up with some real neat stuff Dude.
> ...


Thanks Bob, coming from you that means alot.:wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME OFF ROAD VW!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work on the Off Road VW!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome lil VW 41


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks guys for all the kind words. I would not even try to customize any slot if it was not for you guys and all your great projects.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:A BadAss Baja Bug on a TYCO Narrow 440-X2 !!! I love it !Sort of like my Rat Rod thread build !!


:dude:Neal


----------

